# How old is too old to butcher?



## sunshinegoat

Hi all 
I sold a friend of mine 2 goats a few years back. She is my neighbor and I see the goats quite often. She has been having trouble containing them and her husband is making her get rid of them. I am taking them back. One is a dairy doe who I plan on keeping and the other is a boer wether. He has a bad attitude and chases her little step son and threatens people by rearing up at them.
I have no patience or need for a goat like this. I will evaluate how bad he actually is ( I think he just needs a little taste of his own medicine) but ultimately he will not be staying here.
I am sure I won't be able to sell him quickly and if he is as bad as I've seen then I wouldn't feel comfortable selling him as a pet.
I will most likely butcher him. He is 2+ years old and VERY well fed. He is almost fat. He gets grain and free choice hay and browse. Is he too old to eat? Is there ever an age that is too old to eat? I don't know if the meat would be too tough as they have been locked in their goat house all day but a few hours in the morning so they aren't exercising like they should. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## nchen7

I think he should be fine to butcher. either ground him up, make him into sausage, or find low and slow cooking methods (stews, roasts, etc). some ethnic groups ONLY eat older goats.


----------



## Hurkett_Hill_Farm

We butchered our 2 year old dairy cross wether in March. He was very fat too, didn't feed him grain though - I actually put his fat out as suet for the birds in winter  the meat was a little chewy but I just put it in the slow cooker with a cup of water and cook all day. I then add into what ever meal I'm making. The burger was fantastic and we also made sausages. If you had a pressure canner, that would make any meat tender. I do up wild rabbits and my old laying hens in the canner. Meat melts in your mouth. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## m57gonefishing

He'll be just fine. Grind him in to burger, and use for spaghetti, tacos, meat loaf, burger, etc. Now is probably the best time too because hes been eating on green grass all spring.


----------



## edenkay101

I just wanted to let you know that the doe I got off of you is going to a show and she is looking really good.


----------



## Goats Rock

The wether is probably misbehaving because he needs exercise.


----------



## SalteyLove

He may straighten out his attitude with pasture to roam and a water bottle squirt to the face when needed but if you can't find him a pet home then butchering should be no problem. We have a freezer full of nearly 4 year old Nigerian cross wether. The loin chops were slightly tougher than normal but still delicious and definitely not inedible! We got a lot of ground, and we also go a shoulder roast and a leg roast which we haven't tried yet. And a bunch of fat for bird suet came off him too.


----------



## Dayna

He sounds like a tasty goat. I'd eat him. Naughty goats taste the best. lol


----------



## sunshinegoat

Dayna said:


> He sounds like a tasty goat. I'd eat him. Naughty goats taste the best. lol


 Agreed! But he has not been any kind of naughty since a few hours after he got here. He tried dominating my buck (his dad) that didn't work..then he tried dominating my draft horse..that didn't work..so he gave up.
I take great pleasure in seeing him run from my buck as he trots after him and wags his tongue at him hahaha!
I put him up for sale and he is supposed to be leaving on Friday..we shall see!
Thanks for all the info guys..I may need it if he doesn't get picked up as I have no intention of keeping him..I have too many goats,lol!


----------

